# Rechner hängt sich immer wieder kurz auf - Festplatte defekt?



## ThoRr (16. April 2010)

Hi,

ich habe schon seit mehr als einem Jahr Probleme mit meinem Laptop. Ich fange mal chronologisch an.

Zuerst waren da sehr seltsame Aufhänger beim Start. Wenn man den Laptop nach längerer Ruhepause (z.B. eine Nacht) eingeschaltet und sich angemeldet hat, dann wurde erst alles geladen - Desktop, Startleiste, perfekt. Und auch einige Autostartprogramme wurden gestartet. Dabei war u.a. das Testversionspopup von BullGuard, das ich mit "Ohne Lizenz fortsetzen" (o.ä.) bestätigen musste (das war zwar, wie sich später herausstellte, nicht der Fehler, aber es ist ein ganz gutes Beispiel). Der Mouseover-Effekt der Buttons funktionierte perfekt - egal, wie lang man wartete. Klickte man jedoch auf den Button, so verblieb der Button in seinem Mouseovereffekt und das Popup reagierte nicht mehr. Wollte man nun das ICQ-Fenster schließen, war auch dort der Mouseovereffekt noch da - aber beim Versuch, das Fenster zu schließen oder eine andere Aktion auszuführen, passierte auch hier nichts weiter. So verhielt es sich mit jedem weiteren Programm. Auch die Startleiste reagierte bei einem Klick nicht mehr. Und Strg + Alt + Entf schon gar nicht. Die Festplatte arbeitete aber dennoch. Da blieb nur das harte Heruterfahren. Nach ein bis zwei weiteren Starts ging es dann meist ohne oben beschriebenes Phänomen. Das Seltsame ist, dass ich in den Windowsprotokollen rein gar nichts finden konnte - sonst hätte ich das Problem vermutlich lösen können.

Dieses Problem trat wellenweise auf - eine lange Zeit lang war es wie verschwunden, anschließend vor kurzem war es wieder da und jetzt tritt es sporadisch auf. Ich war nicht  auf die Idee gekommen, dass es ein Festplattendefekt sein konnte.

Allerdings taten sich irgendwann immer mehr Probleme auf. Zum Einen wurde der Computer langsamer. Zum Anderen reagierte er für maximal eine halbe Minute gar nicht mehr. Die Maus bewegte sich noch, aber wenn man klickte, dann fror der Computer vollständig ein. Irgendwann nach Ablauf dieser Zeit führte der PC dann mit einem Mal wieder alle Klicks aus, die man während des "Black Outs" betätigt hat.

Jetzt vor ein paar Tagen war es mal wieder so, dass der Laptop sich beim Start aufhing - etwas inzwischen schon lange etwas ganz Normales. Netzschalter drei Sekunden gedrückt und wieder hochgefahren. Der Bootscreen ging auf und der Balken lief unten durch - doch damit hörte er gar nicht mehr auf. Er lief und lief und lief - fünf Minuten lang. Als ich dann nach einer Viertelstunden wiederkam, arbeitete zum Glück Scandisk und hat auch Probleme gefunden - insgesamt wurden drei Dateien wiederhergestellt.

Seitdem läuft der Startbalken immer mal wieder etwas länger durch und ab und zu startet Scandisk auch nach ordnungsgemäßem Herunterfahren (was es zuvor noch nicht einmal getan hat, wenn man den Laptop hart heruntergefahren hat). Der Anmeldeprozess dauert ewig - und jetzt gerade in dem Moment habe ich das Problem, dass die Willkommensnachricht bereits verschwunden ist, aber der Anmeldehintergrund mit Cursor immer noch da ist und nichts passiert - man hört nur die Festplatte ein klein wenig rattern, aber die arbeitet nicht wirklich.

Ich sollte vielleicht noch Erwähnen, dass ich meinem Laptop in der Vergangenheit öfters mal aggressive Stöße versetzt habe und er auch ein paar Mal hingefallen ist. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das ein Laptop nicht aushalten sollte.

Mein System:
Medion akoya
Windows Vista 32
150 GB Festplatte, intern
2048 MB RAM

Da ich beim Googeln immer wieder gesehen habe, dass Daten auch durchaus durch eine defekte Festplatte vollständig verloren gehen können und ich praktischerweise eine 1,5 TB externe Festplatte habe, möchte ich mich jetzt doch endlich mal dazu durchringen, Backups zu machen. Wie kann man am besten ein komplettes Abbild der Festplatte machen, sodass nachher alles exakt wie vorher ist (inkl. Erstellungs- und Änderungszeitstempel der Dateien)? Gibt es dazu ein empfehlenswertes Programm, das die Backups evtl. komprimiert speicher, und/oder sollte ich einfach die Festplatte spiegeln?

Und noch ein Dankeschön, dass du dir meinen Beitrag durchgelesen hast - der ist ja doch ziemlich lang geworden.

LG

Edit: Nachdem der Bildschirm inzwischen schwarz geworden war, habe ich den Laptop einfach wieder einmal per Netzschalter hart ausgeschaltet. Nun ist das System wieder gestartet. Dennoch weiß ich nicht, wie lange die Festplatte es noch mitmacht, daher will ich unbedingt ein Backup machen.

Ich hab da jetzt Folgendes gefunden, das mir auf den ersten Blick zugesagt hat: http://www.internet-echo.de/system/...backup-komplette-festplatte-sichern-freeware/. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## PC Heini (16. April 2010)

Grüss Dich

Ausser der Zeit und die Daten kannste nicht viel verlieren.
Ich würde, wenn Du keine andere Möglichkeit hast, dieses Programm mal einsetzen.
Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre, die Festplatte ausbauen, mittels IDE/SATA to USB Adapter an einen anderen PC zu hängen, und die Daten so kopieren.
Es ist nicht klar, ob die HD oder sonstwas am Laptop defekt ist. 
Eines ist jedoch klar; Laptops sowie PCs sind nicht Stoss und Sturzsicher. Da kann schon mal was herausrutschen oder kaputt gehen.
Wünsche Dir viel Glück bei der Datensicherung.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. April 2010)

Hallo!



ThoRr hat gesagt.:


> Ich sollte vielleicht noch Erwähnen, dass ich meinem Laptop in der Vergangenheit öfters mal aggressive Stöße versetzt habe und er auch ein paar Mal hingefallen ist. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das ein Laptop nicht aushalten sollte.


Ich bitte Dich, nimmst Du auch mit einem Serienfahrzeug an einer Rallye teil?
Vermutlich nicht..... weil ein solches Fahrzeug für diese Belastungen einfach nicht ausgelegt ist.
Genau so ist es auch mit Deinem Laptop, es ist für den normalen mobilen Einsatz gedacht..... aber nicht für den harten "Offroad"-Einsatz.
Schlimmstenfalls könnte die Festplatte schon Schaden nehmen, wenn Du das Laptop vom Schoss nimmst und ausversehen etwas hart auf dem Tisch ablegst (wenn das Gerät an ist).
So lange das Gerät nämlich an ist, schwebt der Schreib-/Lesekopf der Festplatte über dessen Scheiben.
Lediglich ein dünnes Luftpolster drückt den Kopf von den Scheiben weg.
Durch eine Erschütterung kann es passieren dass der Kopf das Luftpolster verdrängt und so auf den Scheiben aufsetzt.
Ich habe schon Bilder von Festplatten gesehen, wo der Kopf einen Kreis in die Scheiben regelrecht "reingefressen" hat (die Scheiben drehen halt mit einer hohen Drehzahl und bleiben nicht "einfach mal so" stehen ).
Du kannst also noch von Glück reden dass Du "nur" ein paar defekte Sektoren hast.
Heutige (Notebook-)Festplatten haben zwar einen Schutzmechanismuss eingebaut der eine Fallbeschleunigung registriert und den Kopf in die "Parkposition" fährt, aber darauf würde ich mich auch nicht verlassen (schliesslich darf die Festplatte ja nicht gleich jede kleine Lageänderung als Fall erkennen ).

Wenn es für Dich normal ist so mit einem Laptop umzugehen, dann solltest Du mal mit dem Gedanken spielen Dir eins zuzulegen welches für den militärischen Bereich ausgelegt ist. 
Die Dinger sind wesentlich robuster..... allerdings auch wesentlich teurer (z.B. dieses, ca. 4.500 EUR). 
Eine wesentlich günstigere Alternative die zumindest einen durch Stoss/Fall verursachten Festplattencrash ausschliesst, wäre ein Solid State Drive (für z.B. ca. 120 GB bezahlst Du so um die 300 EUR).
Bleibt halt noch das Problem dass die Schaniere vom Display brechen könnten oder das Display selbst Schaden nehmen könnte. 



ThoRr hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab da jetzt Folgendes gefunden, das mir auf den ersten Blick zugesagt hat: http://www.internet-echo.de/system/...backup-komplette-festplatte-sichern-freeware/. Was sagt ihr dazu?


Hmm steht nicht viel dabei (z.B. ob und wie das Programm defekte Sektoren ausliest).

Mit "dd" (Linux Kommando) könntest Du eine 1:1 Kopie als Image anlegen oder gleich direkt auf eine neue Festplatte kopieren (aber bitte auf eine leere Festplatte, da bei letzterem die Partiton überschrieben wird).
Allerdings liest "dd" keine defekten Sektoren aus, dazu müsste man dann schon "dd_rescue" verwenden.
Da Deine Festplatte aber vermutlich mit NTFS formatiert ist, müsstest Du bei "dd_rescue" einen Zwischenschritt einlegen (siehe Bericht von der PC-Welt).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ThoRr (20. April 2010)

Hallo PC Heini und Dr Dau,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn es für Dich normal ist so mit einem Laptop umzugehen, dann solltest Du mal mit dem Gedanken spielen Dir eins zuzulegen welches für den militärischen Bereich ausgelegt ist.
> Die Dinger sind wesentlich robuster..... allerdings auch wesentlich teurer (z.B. dieses, ca. 4.500 EUR).
> Eine wesentlich günstigere Alternative die zumindest einen durch Stoss/Fall verursachten Festplattencrash ausschliesst, wäre ein Solid State Drive (für z.B. ca. 120 GB bezahlst Du so um die 300 EUR).


 Mh okay. Ich glaube, ich bevorzuge die Variante, den Laptop nicht so zu traktieren und meine Gefühlsausbrüche ein bisschen zu zügeln  Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich den Laptop aus dem Fenster schmeiße (auch wenn ich es ab und an liebend gern tuen würde), aber ein Stoß ist da schon einmal drin, wenn das, an was ich zum Teil vier Stunden gesessen habe, (meist durch eigene Blödheit) auf einmal weg ist.

Aber wieder zum Thema: Ich werde jetzt als allererstes Rettungsboot ein Backup mit dem Programm machen, damit ich überhaupt etwas habe, falls es zum Festplattencrash kommen sollte, während ich mich in dd einarbeite. Danach werde ich die externe Festplatte partitionieren, damit es etwas ordentlicher ist*. Bevor ich die Datensicherung gemacht habe, möchte ich das nicht - nachher partitionier ich aus Versehen die interne Festplatte und alle Daten sind weg. Bei sowas bin ich ziemlich empfindlich, auch wenn es zu 99% unmöglich ist, dass Daten verloren gehen.

Dann ich mich mich wohl mal in dd einarbeiten und regelmäßig Images meiner internen Festplatte auf die externe kopieren. Da ich da ein ziemlicher Laie bin und nur eine schemenhafte Ahnung von Clustern etc. habe, hier eine, vermutlich, dumme Frage: Wenn Windows scandisk ausgeführt hat, dann sind keine fehlerhaften Sektoren (= Cluster?) mehr vorhanden, sondern als nicht mehr beschreibbar deklariert und der alte Inhalt irgendwie (wie auch immer das möglich ist) gerettet, oder? In diesem Fall bräuchte ich dd_rescue ja nicht, sondern könnte dd verwenden (da dd nach meinem Verständnis nicht mehr auf fehlerhafte Sektoren trifft, da scandisk diese schon deklariert hat).

Ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass auf meiner externen Festplatte die Nero BackItUp 4 Essentials vorhanden sind - jetzt, wo ich sie sehe, meine ich mich auch wieder zu erinnern, dass auf der Packung der Festplatte stand, dieses Programm wäre dabei. Was haltet ihr denn davon?


----------



## Zinken (21. April 2010)

Um mal auf die Grundfrage zurückzukommen: für normale Backups mit intakten Festplatten benutze ich gerne http://www.traybackup.de . Kostet für Privatgebrauch nichts und kopiert bei weiteren Backups nur die geänderten Dateien, was bei heutigen Plattengrößen richtig viel Zeit spart. Ist nicht hübsch, aber einfach und funktioniert problemlos.
Solche Tools, wie das Nero-Dingens, komprimieren die Dateien in der Regel, was lange dauert - und beim Entpacken auch wieder. Das genannte Programm kopiert einfach nur die Dateien. Solange Du keine defekten Daten retten willst, kann ich es nur empfehlen. Insbesondere für regelmäßige Backups.


----------

